# Snap on comb having a hard time going through coat.



## wolfcub81 (Feb 5, 2010)

Try using a 10, 15, or a 30 underneath instead of a 9 blade and see if that helps. I have only used the Wahls, so not sure if they are the same as the MGT.


----------



## Gracie's Mum (Dec 1, 2010)

See if you can run a greyhound comb through the fur. If the comb catches then the clipper combs will also catch.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

To use the combs the coat has to be bathed, blown out and immaculately brushed. I have the Wahl combs and they recommend using a #30 blade under the comb.


----------



## kanatadoggroomer (Jan 24, 2010)

Use a #15 or #30 blade under the comb attachment.

But, more importantly, make sure you can get a comb through the coat before attempting using any snap-on comb attachment. Even two hairs tangled around each other will stop a comb attachment in it's tracks. And then two tangled hairs can quickly become 4 tangled hairs . . becomes many, many tangled hairs. So . .. comb, comb, and more combing.


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

I only just started clipping my mini about three months ago. I only had a #10 and provided I combed and combed her hair and then gave her a bath and used conditioner everywhere could I get the attachment through her hair. The #10 worked OK, but last week I bought a #30 and that did work a lot better. However, as others said, I learned the hard way - if you miss a little mat or hairs stuck together the attachment will not move. You just have to stop and take your greyhound comb again and comb the dog through. I bet there is nothing wrong with your blades. The attachments work well to leave the coat longer but I don't think they ever work as smoothly as an actual blade. At least for me - a total amateur - they don't.


----------



## kanatadoggroomer (Jan 24, 2010)

Purley, I beg to differ. I find the finish is much much much nicer clipping with a comb attachment, than using a blade. Before I got my Wahl stainless steel comb attachments, I had a LOT of blades . .. now I rarely use anything other than a 7F to strip matted coats and #30's to use under my comb attachments. The other blades rarely see the light of day now.


----------



## zippersmith (Jul 11, 2010)

Thank you for your replies.

Back last August when PetEdge had their buy one/ get one free on Oster elites, we bought a #9, #15, and #30 and so ended up with two of each. I think they are dull or maladjusted for my clippers now that I've neglected and fiddled with them. Someone said if you get hair between comb and cutter it reduces effectiveness.

I have tried all three sizes under those MGT combs and they all pulled this last groom. _Initially_ they did ok. We probably have 8 to 10 grooms on them now and they just seem to have gotten bad the last couple....I must have cleaned the comb a 150 times (pure agony for both of us in the form of a 4 hour groom).

I appreciate having you write about the effect a few tangled hairs can have on these combs. I'm now sure I've *not *combed them out enough. (btw what is a greyhound comb?)

Any thoughts on the possibility of the MGT combs being rebranded Wahls?


----------



## Gracie's Mum (Dec 1, 2010)

A greyhound comb is just a decent metal comb, usually with wider teeth on 1/2 and narrow teeth on 1/2.

Over on the grooming forum, if it's not Wahl, it's a waste of money - I've never heard anything good about MGT. Of course we also use them dog after dog, day after day so we need quality.

I have used a 30, 15, and 9 under my Wahls and it really doesn't seem to make that much of a difference. However, the springs on the clipper combs do stretch a bit different jumping from blade to blade, which will cause the combs to start rattling and possibly catch hair.


----------



## kanatadoggroomer (Jan 24, 2010)

I agree - spend a bit more money and get Wahl stainless steel combs. You don't even necessarily have to purchase the whole kit of comb attachments. They can be bought individually for a couple of bucks each (if you know what sizes you will be using all the time).


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

I guess its all a matter of taste. My Shih-tzu groomer told me that I would get a better look with a blade than with a comb attachment. So did the guy at the store I shop at. He is a groomer too. So I guess its different strokes for different folks. I asked my groomer why she thought blades gave a smoother look and she said she didn't know -- they just did!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

At Wholesale Pet Supplies, Dog Grooming | PetEdge.com I believe you can get the whole set of Wahl SS combs for around $32 with the case.


----------

